# Smoke now, cook later - temperature requirements



## John2510 (Nov 23, 2019)

There are several good threads here on smoking one day, refrigerating, and then cooking (or heating up) later.

Most have comments that you need to smoke to an IT of 140F. The explanation is that it kills any bacteria.

My plan was to smoke my Boston butt (probably not all the way to 140F), then finish it off in the over to 200F after a few days in the fridge.

If I'm going to fully cook it to 200F later, I'm not seeing why it would be important that I get it to a particular temperature during the smoking phase.

Seems like my intact piece of partially-smoked meat is as safe in the fridge as a raw one... as long as I hit that 200F later.

Am I wrong?

Bonus Question: From a quality standpoint, is the freshness of the cook on that later day going to add value? Am I better off, from a taste standpoint, to just cook it now? If so, pull it now... or on the eat day?

The background to this is that I'm cooking 2 Boston Butts for family today (Sat.) and said I would bring one on Thanksgiving to different group. It would actually be easier to cook all three, all the way through, today.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok, Here is what I do.  I use 4 hours as the magic number.  If I am not going to the safe cooked temp which is now; 145 for pork and beef and 165 for poultry, then I can smoke it all I want as long as I do but not exceed the 4 hour time limit. As soon as I take it out the reefer the clock starts.  you must return it to cold within 4 hours unless you have used a cure which is a time extender.  Know that if you smoke it at high temp exceeding about 120 to 130 IT (internal temperature) the meat's fat will render. Then when you go to finish it, it will have holds in the meat were the fat was and you'll not have that juice within your meat. You want juicy  I am sure.  I have done hams and sausage as well as beef this way. I have also smoked it then brought it inside to the oven to finish .

Just remember 4 hours and 120 degrees IT. 

If you are a new smoker I highly suggest you  smoke it all the way then in the reefer overnight  then heat it up in the oven the next day. Remember there are lots of mistakes we all make that make for good future stories, making folks sick isn't one of them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

With INTACT Meat there is no time limit or temp minimum. The 4 hour to 140 Guideline Only applies to Ground, Injected, Boned or heavily Punctured meat. Think, Grocery Store Roast Beef. They are cooked Med/Rare, 130-135°F, vac-packed and stored in Warehouse Refers and Deli Coolers. You can do the same with Intact Pork if you wish and finish cooking later.
Now for Parties, I  always fully cook, pull the pork, season, package in Zip Bags and refer it if it will be eaten in less than 5 days. If the event is more than 4 days away, I  freeze it. The reasoning? I WANT TO ENJOY THE HOLIDAY GATHERING! I don't want to fuss with Finishing the cook, resting, pulling the meat, then seasoning it. You can heat Freezer Zip Bags of fully seasoned Pork in Simmering water, to 165 and serve, without putting down your Beer or Cocktail...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2019)

Totally agree with JJ. Cook it fully and pull it that night. Reheat the day of the party and enjoy yourself. Once it's pulled you can see for yourself if it needs any added rub or juice.  Reheated butt tastes as good if not better then right off the smoker.

Chris


----------



## John2510 (Nov 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> With INTACT Meat there is no time limit or temp minimum. The 4 hour to 140 Guideline Only applies to Ground, Injected, Boned or heavily Punctured meat. Think, Grocery Store Roast Beef. They are cooked Med/Rare, 130-135°F, vac-packed and stored in Warehouse Refers and Deli Coolers. You can do the same with Intact Pork if you wish and finish cooking later.
> Now for Parties, I  always fully cook, pull the pork, season, package in Zip Bags and refer it if it will be eaten in less than 5 days. If the event is more than 4 days away, I  freeze it. The reasoning? I WANT TO ENJOY THE HOLIDAY GATHERING! I don't want to fuss with Finishing the cook, resting, pulling the meat, then seasoning it. You can heat Freezer Zip Bags of fully seasoned Pork in Simmering water, to 165 and serve, without putting down your Beer or Cocktail...JJ



Thanks. That's what I decided to do (more for convenience than anything else). As you said, I don't want to have to mess with finishing the cook on the day.

Not sure if I'll pull it tomorrow, or wait until the day.  If I pull it tomorrow, I can mix in some sauce and let them be getting acquainted over the next few days.

For reheat, I'll probably use a crock pot, and take it to the party.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

Smoke it until ready to pull, probe test, bone wiggles free, etc. Rest on the counter until you can handle it, 30 to 45 minutes, and Pull it. Once a Butt gets refrigerated, the gelatin sets up super firm and makes pulling very difficult. 
The Crock Pot works great. Heat on high, with some liquid, until 165 or simmering, turn down to Warm and hold as long as needed...JJ


----------

